# My lamp stopped working



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

I have no car available (only 17 so I need to listen to my parents) and my chick is cold. How else can I keep it warm till my dad comes home in about 6 hours without the lamp?!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Cuddle with it. Or fill up water bottles with warm water and keep changing it out. Make sure your right on top of the temp of them. How old is the baby?


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Cuddle with it. Or fill up water bottles with warm water and keep changing it out. Make sure your right on top of the temp of them. How old is the baby?


I cuddled with him for a long time but since I'm in miami (88 degrees where I am) I took him outside and decided to let him follow me into where his mother and siblings are. (he was born last and after his mom left the nest so she never really got time with him before we took him in) and she surprisingly was okay with him being with her. My new issue was that he didn't want to be with her. He would NEVER follow her and he would only follow me. I thought the best thing to do would be to put him in the grass and stand really close to his mom so he could get distracted with the other chicks and her pecking the floor. Eventually, he was so preoccupied that I left and he didn't even notice. He's currently underneath his mother. I think this is a problem solved lol! He is only 3 days old


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome!! Mommy does it best! Good thing chickens can't count!


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Awesome!! Mommy does it best! Good thing chickens can't count!


Darn! I went outside to see how they were doing and he was very far away from them and stopped following. Back to cuddling


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Enjoy the cuddles ! They grow so fast!
Oh My God! I sound like a mother!!!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Did everything turn out okay?


----------

